
Why There's an Xbox One Game Stuck to My Ceiling - jjar
http://kotaku.com/why-theres-an-xbox-one-game-stuck-to-my-ceiling-1703321331
======
celticninja
Why do people get so freaked out by spiders that they have to kill them? I
know in Australia they can usually kill you too but generally they don't want
to.

All the hassle this guy went through and it could have easily been done with a
glass and the Xbox game case, releasing it outside instead of now having a
dead and decomposing spider stuck on his ceiling behind an Xbox game.

~~~
moomin
It isn't rational, but it is visceral. They do courses to treat arachnophobia,
but most people don't take them, because ultimately it doesn't impact on their
life that much.

------
theprotocol
I catch and release spiders, but I understand the fear.

A relative of mine was once bitten by a spider and went into an anaphylactic
state and had to be hospitalized. She didn't know she had that allergy until
it happened.

She wound up being put on a corticosteroid IV which made her pre-diabetic
thereafter, as shown on subsequent medical tests. All that from an encounter
with a spider.

